# Humidity



## TheShadow (Jan 26, 2005)

I have a Stack-on all metal safe ( cheap one ) and I am concerned about humidity and rust. Does anybody have any ideas that would help reduce the amount of moisture such as dehumidifiers (plug-in style). If you have used these, do they help?

Thanks


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Jan 26, 2005)

I have heard several people recommend the "Goldenrod" on here. It has to be plugged in, but seems like some good insurance to avoid problems.


----------



## CAL (Jan 26, 2005)

I have the "Goldenrod"and I also have a small lightbulb in the top.I like to keep the humidity down low!


----------



## Eddy M. (Jan 26, 2005)

midway sell canisters that remove moisture from your gun safe----- very low priced work good and you only have to heat them in the oven every 4-6 months depending on how much moisture is in youe safe---- used them fo years and they WORK   eddy m


----------



## leo (Jan 26, 2005)

*I used the*

Goldenrod dehumidifier in my Stack-on and it helped a lot but as my Stack-on didn't seal real good I also had to use a small lamp.  

leo


----------



## TheShadow (Jan 26, 2005)

Goldenrod?, is that the one made by Browning?


----------



## TheShadow (Jan 26, 2005)

Goldenrod?, is that the one made by Browning?


----------



## leo (Jan 27, 2005)

*Robert*

not sure who makes it, here is a link to one at Cabelas

leo
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...od&noImage=0&returnPage=search-results1.jhtml


----------



## TheShadow (Jan 27, 2005)

*goldenrod*

Thanks Leo.


----------



## jthunt1 (Jan 28, 2005)

40 watt light mounted in the top. Works for me.


----------

